# Which Motobecane is Right for Me?



## Deepsouth (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm looking to purchases a bike from bikesdirect or sportymamabikes and I'm wondering which one to buy. I'm a total newbie when it comes to bikes. I want to get a bike that is reasonably priced, but one that is also good enough quality to do triathlons. I was wondering what bike would be a good choice for an entry level price that I could upgrade later if need be. Money is a concern, but If I had to spend a few hundred more to get a superior bike then I'm willing to do that. I'm currently considering the following bikes.

2009 Motobecane Mirage Sport Road Bike 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/miragesport.htm
Great price, seems exactly like the trek 1.2, but may not hold me for any length of time and it may not be worth upgrading components in the long run on that frame.

Motobecane Mirage Pro
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/mirage_pro09.htm
This is a nice bike and the aero bar would be nice to have. Not crazy about the color though.

Motobecane Vent Noir
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/ventnoir.htm
Great looking bike, but not sure I would like the $800 price tag.


Motobecane Immortal Pro
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalpro_08.htm
Nice bike, but I'm a bit worried about the price. Seems like alot to spend without knowing if I would like the bike in person.

Please tell me what you all think.


----------



## Deepsouth (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry to reply to my own post, but I was letting you know that I decided to cross out the two mercier bikes. I understand that they are the same bikes as the moto, but I like the moto name better.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The Windsor Knight is one of their better values. It's got much better components and is strong and durable. The only thing I could think of to upgrade fairly soon would be the brake pads. Other than that, it's a great value. 
Since you're starting out, any of those would work if those are your choices. I'd pass on the Mirage sport at least. The Immortal is very nice, but for a beginner, I'd say wait until you fall in love with riding.
EDIT: Oh, my personal favorite bike on their site is the Serpens 853... heck of a bike. I'd buy one if I had the cash...


----------



## Deepsouth (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I like the Windsor Knight, but I think that I would probably just pay a few hundred more and go for the Immortal. I'm thinking that the Vent Noir would probably be my cut off point ($800) if I'm going with a mid level or lower bike. Why would you not recommend the Mirage sport? What do you think about the Mirage Pro?


----------



## Deepsouth (Nov 14, 2008)

I ended up going with the Vent Noir. I ordered it yesterday, so it should probably be here in a week or so. I will ride this for a few months and If I like it then I may get the Motobecane Triathlon bike.


----------

